# HELP FAST......



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay...so i went out to feed the animals and horses...and i started dong my normal stuff when i looked in the field and noticed my horse limping BAD on her hind leg..so i hurried through my other chores..and opened the gate..and let all the horses in to eat there grain..so then i started checking out her leg and seeing what is going on...so i was doing that..and did find nothing..but i found it wierd that she would put wieght on it..but yet when she goes to walk...she limps and almost acts like its her hip that is bad...i checked her hoof and everything so then i asked my mom to help me and i re checked her leg and there was 2 blood spots right next to eachother..so I though SNAKE BITE...it not very big....but its affecting ..the most commen snakes around here is - black snakes..copper heads..garden snakes..and least but not last the woarst..the rattle snake :/ ( i live in AR) so yeah...were gonna put allivera on it..but if she don't get better ( keeping A GREAT GREAT GREAT eye on her then i'm gonna take her to the vet. but any ideas????


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Banamine? Maybe some bute? Call the vet now and just get what info you can.

Maybe a poltice if you think it's a snake bite.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you suspect snake bite ....I would have a vet look at her.....it is critical to get anti venom into her... if that is the case.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, if it's a snake bite from a venomous snake...she will need to be treated right away. I'd have a vet out asap.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay! Thanks guys! She is doing already a lot better i put aloe vera on her and it already has helped..she is still holding it up but not so bad..Are vet is not very good..and NO there is not another vet around where i live that does big animals. the Snake bite was not big at all its very small. And all i got is $200 ...are vet IS VERY HIGH!!!. i think we got some bute..i might try that.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Bute will make her feel a lot better. When you can get stock banamine as well. Good for pain, inflamation, colic and other stuff.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

okay!!! I asked my mom about bute..but she said we don't have any :/ but we got horse Asperin...so i'm gonna give that to her..and the vet is closed Sunday....so Monday if its like it is now or woarser i'm gonna take her down! that stock banamine is a very good thing i'm gonna look into that! Thanks AGAIN Randi


----------

